# Moving to Torino



## ciao

ciao tutti
moving to torino in august.
is it hard to find an appartment including a kitchen?
(as we don't know yet if we are going to stay more than 1 year we don't want to buy a kitchen but intend to take our own beds, etc.)
what are the most important things to know for a family (2 kids: 0.5 + 3.5 yrs.) looking for a nice place to stay?
thanks for all informations, cheers!


----------



## antibus

ciao said:


> ciao tutti
> moving to torino in august.
> is it hard to find an appartment including a kitchen?
> (as we don't know yet if we are going to stay more than 1 year we don't want to buy a kitchen but intend to take our own beds, etc.)
> what are the most important things to know for a family (2 kids: 0.5 + 3.5 yrs.) looking for a nice place to stay?
> thanks for all informations, cheers!


Hi I lived in Torino for 6 years
It's not hard to find a flat with kitchen included
Renting prices are quite low compared to Milano, you can find an 90 sm apartment for approx 1000 euros per mounth in a very nice district.
I suggest you to look for an apartment in this neighbourhoods: Crocetta, City center, Precollina, or if you want to spend less: San Paolo or Cit Turin, Lingotto
Absolutely you Must not go in districts such : Mirafiori, San Salvario, Falchera, Vallette, Porta Palazzo

Turin is a nice and clean city not very chaotic compared to other italian cities , City center was recently completely refitted because of the Winter Olympics Games, thera are a lot of lovely parks such as Il Valentino, Public transportations is efficient enough.
You will have some problems in enrolling your childrens in a public Kindergarten but there are tons of privates kindergartens managed by priests or nuns


----------



## ciao

Wow, thank you so much for these useful infos.
Your words becalm my fears and I really hope to find a nice flat for my family.
Moving to another country is adventurous enough so that the situation of living is very important.
But despite of all insecurities and fears we are looking forward to our family adventure


----------

